# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام هيئة حقوق الإنسان السعودية .. هيئة حكومية

## هيثم الفقى

اعتمد مجلس الوزراء السعودي مؤخراً نظام هيئة حقوق الإنسان، ومنح المجلس الهيئة الوليدة حق تعديل ومراجعة الأنظمة القائمة في السعودية والمتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان.
وأعطى التنظيم أعضاء الهيئة الحق بزيارة السجون ودور التوقيف في أي وقت دون إذن من جهة الاختصاص ورفع تقارير عنها لرئيس مجلس الوزراء, كما أعطى الهيئة الحق في مراقبة تنفيذ الجهات الحكومية المعنية للأنظمة واللوائح السارية فيما يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان والكشف عن التجاوزات المخالفة للأنظمة المعمول بها في المملكة والتي تشكل انتهاكاً لحقوق الإنسان , واتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية اللازمة.
وألزمت اللائحة التنظيمية الأجهزة الحكومية تزويد الهيئة بما تطلبه من بيانات أو معلومات تتصل بأعمالها, وذلك لأداء المهمات المنوطة بها .. وفيما يلي نص النظام:
تنظيم هيئة حقوق الإنسان 
المادة الأولى:
تنشأ بموجب هذا التنظيم هيئة تسمى (هيئة حقوق الإنسان) ترتبط مباشرة برئيس مجلس الوزراء, وتهدف إلى حماية حقوق الإنسان وتعزيزها وفقاً لمعايير حقوق الإنسان الدولية في جميع المجالات, ونشر الوعي بها, والإسهام في ضمان تطبيق ذلك في ضوء أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية. وتكون هي الجهة الحكومية المختصة بإبداء الرأي والمشورة فيما يتعلق بمسائل حقوق الإنسان. 
المادة الثانية:
تتمتع الهيئة بالشخصية الاعتبارية ويكون لها الاستقلال التام في ممارسة مهماتها المنصوص عليها في هذا التنظيم, ويكون مقرها الرئيس مدينة الرياض, ويجوز لها فتح فروع وإنشاء مكاتب في مناطق المملكة.
المادة الثالثة: 
يكون للهيئة رئيس يعين بأمر ملكي بمرتبة وزير, ونائب يعين بأمر ملكي بالمرتبة الممتازة. 
المادة الرابعة: 
يكون للهيئة مجلس يسمى (مجلس الهيئة) يشكل على النحو التالي: 
أ- رئيس الهيئة رئيساً
ب- نائب رئيس الهيئة نائباً للرئيس
ج- ثمانية عشر عضواً على الأقل, يعينون بأمر من رئيس مجلس الوزراء, لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد, ويكونون مؤهلين تأهيلا عالياً في الشريعة أو القانون أو العلوم السياسية أو التربوية, ومشهوداً لهم بالنزاهة والكفاية والخبرة في ميدان حقوق الإنسان, ومتفرغين للعمل فيها خلال مدة العضوية.
د- ستة أعضاء على الأقل غير متفرغين, يعينون بأمر من رئيس مجلس الوزراء, لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد, ويكونون معروفين باهتمامهم في ميدان حقوق الإنسان, ولهؤلاء الأعضاء حق حضور الاجتماعات دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت.
المادة الخامسة: 
مجلس الهيئة هو السلطة المهيمنة على شؤون الهيئة وتصريف أمورها, ويتخذ جميع السبل اللازمة لتحقيق أغراضها في حدود هذا التنظيم, وله على وجه الخصوص ما يلي:
1- التأكد من تنفيذ الجهات الحكومية المعنية, للأنظمة واللوائح السارية فيما يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان, والكشف عن التجاوزات المخالفة للأنظمة المعمول بها في المملكة والتي تشكل انتهاكاً لحقوق الإنسان, واتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية اللازمة في هذا الشأن.
2- إبداء الرأي في مشروعات أنظمة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان, ومراجعة الأنظمة القائمة واقتراح تعديلها وفقاً للإجراءات النظامية.
3- متابعة الجهات الحكومية لتطبيق ما يخصها من الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان التي انضمت إليها المملكة, والتأكد من اتخاذ تلك الجهات الإجراءات اللازمة لتنفيذها. 
4- إبداء الرأي في الصكوك الدولية الخاصة بحقوق الإنسان, فيما يتعلق بانضمام المملكة إليها, أو الأحكام الواردة فيها. 
5- الموافقة على تقارير المملكة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان, ورفع ما يلزم منها من قبل رئيس الهيئة إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
6- زيارة السجون ودور التوقيف في أي وقت دون إذن من جهة الاختصاص, ورفع تقارير عنها إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
7- تلقي الشكاوي المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان والتحقق من صحتها, واتخاذ الإجراءات النظامية في شأنها.
8- وضع السياسة العامة لتنمية الوعي بحقوق الإنسان واقتراح سبل العمل على نشر ثقافة حقوق الإنسان والتوعية بها, وذلك من خلال المؤسسات والأجهزة المختصة بالتعليم والتدريب والإعلام وغيرها. 
9- الموافقة على إصدار النشرات والمجلات والمطبوعات, المتصلة بأهداف الهيئة واختصاصاتها.
10- الموافقة على التقرير السنوي عن أعمال الهيئة والتقرير السنوي عن حالة حقوق الإنسان في المملكة, ورفعها إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء.
11- الموافقة على مشروع ميزانية الهيئة وحسابها الختامي ورفعها إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء بحسب الإجراءات النظامية. 
12- التعاون مع الجمعيات والمنظمات والمؤسسات الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية العاملة في مجال حقوق الإنسان بما يحقق أهداف الهيئة وتنمية علاقاتها.
13- الموافقة على عقد المؤتمرات والندوات الداخلية والدولية في مسائل حقوق الإنسان, والمشاركة فيها, وفقاً للإجراءات النظامية في هذا الشأن.
14- الموافقة على إقامة الدعاوى والرد عليها فيما يتعلق بمسائل حقوق الإنسان.
15- إقرار اللوائح الإدارية والمالية, وحقوق أعضاء مجلس الهيئة والمتعاونين معها ومزاياهم, وذلك بالاتفاق مع وزارة الخدمة المدنية, ووزارة المالية.
16- تكليف أعضاء مجلس الهيئة أو بعضهم - المعينين وفقاً للفقرة (ج) من المادة (الرابعة) من هذا التنظيم - بالإشراف على إدارات الهيئة المختلفة.
17- إنشاء إدارات أخرى, بالاتفاق مع وزارة الخدمة المدنية ووزارة المالية.
18- تكوين لجان دائمة أو مؤقتة من بين الأعضاء أو من غيرهم لأداء مهمات معينة تدخل في اختصاص المجلس.
المادة السادسة:
لمجلس الهيئة دعوة ممثلين من الوزارات والأجهزة الحكومية الأخرى والمؤسسات الأهلية عند دراسة الموضوعات ذات العلاقة بهذه الجهات.
المادة السابعة:
يجتمع مجلس الهيئة مرة كل شهر على الأقل, وكلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك بدعوة من رئيسه أو نائبه, أو بطلب من ثلث أعضائه.ولا يعد الاجتماع نظامياً إلا إذا حضره أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الهيئة, بمن فيهم الرئيس أو نائبه.
المادة الثامنة:
يصدر مجلس الهيئة قراراته وتوصياته بأغلبية أصوات أعضائه الحاضرين الذين لهم حق التصويت. وعند تساوي الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي صوت معه رئيس الاجتماع.
المادة التاسعة: 
يتولى الرئيس إدارة الهيئة وتمثيلها والعمل على تسيير عملها وفق اختصاصاتها ومهماتها ويشرف على حسن سير عملها, وله في سبيل ذلك اتخاذ ما يلي:
1- الإشراف على إعداد اللوائح الإدارية والمالية التي تسير عليها الهيئة, تمهيداً لإحالتها إلى مجلس الهيئة.
2- اعتماد الإجراءات المالية وفق الأنظمة واللوائح المقررة في هذا الشأن.
3- الإشراف على سير العمل في الهيئة من خلال اللوائح المعتمدة.
4- الإشراف على إعداد التقرير السنوي عن أعمال الهيئة, والتقرير السنوي عن حالة حقوق الإنسان في المملكة, تمهيداً لإحالتهما إلى مجلس الهيئة.
5- الإشراف على إعداد مشروع الميزانية السنوية للهيئة, وحسابها الختامي, تمهيداً لإحالتهما إلى مجلس الهيئة.
6- تمثيل الهيئة لدى الجهات الحكومية والمؤسسات والهيئات الأخرى ذات العلاقة داخل المملكة وخارجها.
7- رفع تقارير المملكة المتعلقة بحقوق الإنسان إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء, بعد موافقة مجلس الهيئة عليها, وذلك وفقاً لما ورد في الفقرة (5) من المادة (الخامسة) من هذا التنظيم. 
المادة العاشرة:
يتولى نائب رئيس الهيئة مساعدة الرئيس في حضوره, ويقوم بعمله عند غيابه.
المادة الحادية عشرة:
تتكون الهيئة من الإدارات التالية:
أ‌- إدارة الشؤون القانونية والدراسات والبحوث:
وتكون مهماتها تقديم الاستشارات الشرعية والنظامية المقارنة, فيما يتعلق بمسائل حقوق الإنسان, وما يحيله إليها مجلس الهيئة أو رئيسها, وكذلك الإسهام في إعداد تقارير المملكة الدورية المترتبة على انضمامها إلى الصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان, وإعداد الرد على الدعاوى في مسائل حقوق الإنسان أو إقامتها.
ب‌- إدارة المنظمات والعلاقات الدولية: 
وتكون مهماتها التنسيق مع المنظمات الدولية المختصة بمسائل حقوق الإنسان, الحكومية, وغير الحكومية, والمؤسسات المعنية بذلك, ومتابعة قضايا السعوديين الذين تتعرض حقوقهم للانتهاك خارج المملكة.
ج- إدارة تلقي الشكاوى:
وتكون مهماتها استقبال الشكاوى, من الأفراد والمؤسسات والمنظمات وغيرها, في مسائل حقوق الإنسان, والتحقق من صحتها, وذلك تمهيداً لإحالتها إلى الإدارة المعنية في الهيئة. 
د- إدارة المتابعة والتحقيق:
وتكون مهماتها متابعة أي شكوى حتى الوصول إلى حلها, وزيارة السجون ودور التوقيف,- وفق ما يقدره مجلس الهيئة في هذا الخصوص دون إذن من جهة الاختصاص, والتحقيق فيما يتطلب التحقيق فيه من مخالفات في مسائل حقوق الإنسان, ورفع النتائج إلى مجلس الهيئة.
هـ - إدارة العلاقات العامة: 
وتكون مهماتها التنسيق بين الإدارات المعنية في الهيئة, وما يحيله إليها مجلس الهيئة أو رئيسها من طلبات في هذا الشأن, ومتابعة ما ينشر في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة فيما يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان, والإسهام في الترتيبات عند إقامة المؤتمرات والندوات ذات العلاقة.
و- إدارة الشؤون المالية والإدارية:
وتكون مهماتها متابعة شؤون منسوبي الهيئة, وما يتعلق بميزانيتها, وممتلكاتها, وما يكفل تسيير عملها.
المادة الثانية عشرة:
ينشأ مركز للنشر والإعلام والتوثيق والترجمة في مجال حقوق الإنسان, ويديره أحد أعضاء مجلس الهيئة المتفرغين بناءً على ترشيح من رئيس الهيئة. ويهدف هذا المركز إلى الإسهام في نشر المبادئ والمفاهيم الأساسية لحقوق الإنسان التي تتفق مع أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية وتأصيل ثقافتها, وإقامة علاقات التعاون مع الهيئات الدولية والمؤسسات الحكومية وغير الحكومية العاملة من أجل النهوض بحقوق الإنسان. 
وللمركز على وجه الخصوص المهمات الآتية:
1- الإشراف على تنظيم المؤتمرات والندوات التي تعقد في المملكة حول حقوق الإنسان.
2- نشر ثقافة حقوق الإنسان, ومن ذلك إجراء الدراسات المقارنة بين الشريعة الإسلامية والصكوك الدولية لحقوق الإنسان, وتوعية المواطنين, والاستعانة بالمؤسسات والأجهزة المختصة بشؤون التعليم والإعلام والثقافة.
3- إعداد النشرات والمجلات والمطبوعات, المتصلة بأهداف الهيئة واختصاصاتها.
4- إعداد التقرير السنوي عن أعمال الهيئة تمهيداً لإحالته إلى مجلس الهيئة.
5- تنظيم دورات خاصة في المملكة للتوعية في مجال حقوق الإنسان, لمنسوبي الجهات المعنية بحقوق الإنسان, وغيرهم من المهتمين بهذا المجال.
6- توثيق جميع ما يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان, والترجمة من اللغة العربية وإليها.
المادة الثالثة عشرة:
تكون إدارات حقوق الإنسان وأقسامها في الوزارات أو المصالح الحكومية ذات العلاقة, ضابط اتصال للهيئة.
المادة الرابعة عشرة:
للهيئة أن تستعين - بحسب حاجتها - بعدد كافٍ من الخبراء والمختصين والعاملين المؤهلين لأداء مهماتها المنصوص عليها في هذا التنظيم.
المادة الخامسة عشرة:
يطبق على موظفي الهيئة ومستخدميها نظام الخدمة المدنية ولوائحه, ونظام التقاعد المدني. ويخضع عمال الهيئة لنظام العمل ونظام التأمينات الاجتماعية.
المادة السادسة عشرة:
يجب على أجهزة الدولة تزويد الهيئة بما تطلبه من بيانات أو معلومات تتصل بأعمالها, وذلك لأداء مهماتها المناطة بها.
المادة السابعة عشرة:
1- يكون للهيئة ميزانية مستقلة تعد وتصدر وفقاً لترتيبات إصدار الميزانية العامة للدولة, ويصرف منها وفقاً لتعليمات ميزانية الدولة, وتتكون أموال الهيئة من: 
أ‌- الاعتمادات التي تخصص لها في ميزانية الدولة.
ب‌- الدخل الذي تحققه الهيئة من ممارسة النشاطات التي تدخل ضمن اختصاصاتها.
ت‌- الهبات والإعانات والمنح والوصايا التي تقبلها الهيئة وفقاً للقواعد التي يضعها مجلس الهيئة.
ث‌- الموارد الأخرى التي يقرر مجلس الهيئة إضافتها إلى أموال الهيئة.
2- تبدأ السنة المالية للهيئة مع بداية السنة المالية للدولة, وتنتهي مع نهايتها.
واستثناءً من ذلك تبدأ السنة المالية الأولى للهيئة من تاريخ نفاذ هذا التنظيم.
المادة الثامنة عشرة:
ترفع الهيئة حسابها الختامي إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية. وتزود ديوان المراقبة العامة بنسخة من الحساب الختامي لها: ونسخة من التقرير السنوي عن أعمالها.
المادة التاسعة عشرة:
ينشر هذا التنظيم في الجريدة الرسمية, ويعمل به بعد ستين يوماً من تاريخ نشره

----------

